# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Emisioni: Jetë në kërkim...

## ClaY_MorE

Një emision tjetër ku kërkohen shqiptarët e humbur është edhe Jetë në kërkim. 

Arsyeja e temës është për të informuar të gjithë shqiptarët të ndjekin këtë emision dhe tu vinë në ndihmë atyre familjeve që kërkojnë afërmit e tyre. 

Emsioni transmetohet ç'do të hënë ora 21:00 me të Shqipërisë.

*Jetë në kërkim*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Flm per info Clay.
PS:Nqs ke mundesi shiko njehere mp...

----------


## hope31

ky emision eshte dhene me pare ne tv "news 24", eshte vazhdim i tij?

nuk keni dhene kanalin ne te cilin do te transmetohet emisioni, clay_ more

flm per mirekuptimin

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Me duket se jepet te Vizion Plus...

----------


## IL__SANTO

mirembrema!po ca thoni mo mjere te shkreter prinder e familjare qe vuajne per persona qe as duan tia dine per njerzit qe lene mbas (jo te gjithe).jo emision po dhe perendia te zbrese ata tipa se meritojne ate sforcim qe ben familja.largohen nga 10 vjete e nuk kujtohen per asnje(sa te poshter)pjesa me e madhe thone bo bo ku na gjeten  dhe kur takojne prinderit qe qajne me ngasherim ne emision po ti shikoni mire takohen me nje ftohtesi te pa pare.pastaj nuk perjashtoj dhe ndonje truk te vogel te emisionit per te fituar audience dhe mos u habisni se te tilla gjera ndodhin ne gjithe boten.kjo eshte bota ku jetojme ku njerzit tane sduan tia dine per ne.AH BOTE E POSHTER :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po të shtypni tek Jetë në kërkim do të ridrejtoheshit tek faqja zyrtare e këtij emisioni, gjithsesi. 


Emisioni transmetohet tek televizioni *News24*

----------


## _MALSORI_

jepej dikur tek news 24 por per shkak te kercenimeve dhe presioneve ky emision eshte mbyllur.pastaj edhe konkurenca e fuqishme e emisionit ''njerez te humbur ''tek  '' vizion plus'' ka bere qe ai te mos kete sukses.

----------


## Hero i Popullit

> mirembrema!po ca thoni mo mjere te shkreter prinder e familjare qe vuajne per persona qe as duan tia dine per njerzit qe lene mbas (jo te gjithe).jo emision po dhe perendia te zbrese ata tipa se meritojne ate sforcim qe ben familja.largohen nga 10 vjete e nuk kujtohen per asnje(sa te poshter)pjesa me e madhe thone bo bo ku na gjeten  dhe kur takojne prinderit qe qajne me ngasherim ne emision po ti shikoni mire takohen me nje ftohtesi te pa pare.pastaj nuk perjashtoj dhe ndonje truk te vogel te emisionit per te fituar audience dhe mos u habisni se te tilla gjera ndodhin ne gjithe boten.kjo eshte bota ku jetojme ku njerzit tane sduan tia dine per ne.AH BOTE E POSHTER


Jo vetem femije te poshter por edhe prinder te poshter qe i derguan femijet 13 vjec ne emigrim neper malet dhe detet e botes. Pse cuditesh qe femijet nuk duan te takojne prinderit? A e di qe shumica e ketyre te humburve qe sot nuk duan te komunikojne me prinderit kane ikur femije emigrant te pashoqeruar nga babai apo nena?

 Po ja si ta pret mendja ty po te ishe prind, ti do ta hiqje nga bangat e shkolles djalin tend 14 vjec dhe ta dergoje pertej Gramozit apo Adriatikut per nje televizor apo manjetofon? Ai femije qe e di vete cka hequr kur shikon bashkemoshataret e tij ne vendin ku jeton nuk do ti shof me sy prinderit e vet qe e larguan nga vendi dhe shkolla e vet. Cfare pret nga ai emigrant qe kur ishte akoma femije babai dhe nena e derguan drejt vdekjes. Tashme ai femije eshte rritur dhe eshte bere baba vete, e kurrsesi nuk do te shof femijen e vet te vuaj si ai. Ti do te thuash gjendja ekonomike. Po ja qe te gjithe e kemi pesuar pabukesine para ca vitesh ama kishte shume prinder qe i mbajten afer femijet e vet duke bere sakrifica madhore (fundja detyra e prindit). Prandaj mos u merzit shume dhe jepu te drejte atyre femijeve dhe te te vij per te vjelle per ca prinder qe femijet e tyre shqyen me katersh anej e knej, kurse ata varin ne qafe varese floriri per qente. 
N.q.se i duan kaq shume femijet e tyre ti mbanin fort der ne ate moshe qe duhen mbajtur dhe pastaj ti shlonin drejt rrugeve te europes....

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> jepej dikur tek news 24 por per shkak te kercenimeve dhe presioneve ky emision eshte mbyllur.pastaj edhe konkurenca e fuqishme e emisionit ''njerez te humbur ''tek  '' vizion plus'' ka bere qe ai te mos kete sukses.


Më vjen keq që po lexoj diçka të tillë, por këto nuk janë emsione për të krijuar konkurencë midis televizioneve. Në vend që televizionet të bashkpunojnë venë e krijojnë konkurencë.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Jo vetem femije te poshter por edhe prinder te poshter qe i derguan femijet 13 vjec ne emigrim neper malet dhe detet e botes. Pse cuditesh qe femijet nuk duan te takojne prinderit? A e di qe shumica e ketyre te humburve qe sot nuk duan te komunikojne me prinderit kane ikur femije emigrant te pashoqeruar nga babai apo nena?
> 
>  Po ja si ta pret mendja ty po te ishe prind, ti do ta hiqje nga bangat e shkolles djalin tend 14 vjec dhe ta dergoje pertej Gramozit apo Adriatikut per nje televizor apo manjetofon? Ai femije qe e di vete cka hequr kur shikon bashkemoshataret e tij ne vendin ku jeton nuk do ti shof me sy prinderit e vet qe e larguan nga vendi dhe shkolla e vet. Cfare pret nga ai emigrant qe kur ishte akoma femije babai dhe nena e derguan drejt vdekjes. Tashme ai femije eshte rritur dhe eshte bere baba vete, e kurrsesi nuk do te shof femijen e vet te vuaj si ai. Ti do te thuash gjendja ekonomike. Po ja qe te gjithe e kemi pesuar pabukesine para ca vitesh ama kishte shume prinder qe i mbajten afer femijet e vet duke bere sakrifica madhore (fundja detyra e prindit). Prandaj mos u merzit shume dhe jepu te drejte atyre femijeve dhe te te vij per te vjelle per ca prinder qe femijet e tyre shqyen me katersh anej e knej, kurse ata varin ne qafe varese floriri per qente. 
> N.q.se i duan kaq shume femijet e tyre ti mbanin fort der ne ate moshe qe duhen mbajtur dhe pastaj ti shlonin drejt rrugeve te europes....


Ke shume te drejte, ata njerez s'jane prinder sepse une femijen tim kurren e kurres s'do e kisha lene ne duar te fatit qe te vogel. Njoh ca raste te tilla ketu ku banoj, cuna te cilet qe te vegjel kane marre rruget, dhe duken totalisht te vrare shpirterisht. Edhepse jane njerez te mire, qe vazhdojne te mbajne kontakt dhe te mbeshtesin financiarisht familjet, e kupton cike ate mllefin e fshehur ndaj prinderve te tyre.
Njeriu deri ne moshen 22-23 vjec eshte shume i brishte, ka nevoje per mbeshtetjen familjare, jo te bjere ne duar te panjohura e te abuzohet me te. E pastaj i shoh ata duke u qaravitur emisioneve...bah!

----------


## Dorontina

Po keta prind qe "shesin" femijt , nuk i denon askush ? po shkolla a i kerkon a ka me i dhen llogari shkolles dhe komunes?
ketu nuk shkon ashtu, vin ne shtepi ta kerkojn femin ????....
--------------------
ashtu ne ks fillun ti "shesin"femijt e tyre te hujve te pasur ...duke mendu qe amerikanet kan **** te arit,disa vajza shkun per tu sheru ne spanje,nuk dihet a u kthyn ato te mitura ne shtepi ? 
---------------
*i harrum fjalet e te parve nuk shitet ftyra !*
mjerisht keto po ndodhin ne ter boten qe adhurojn paren , *na shqiptaret kemi thon gjith ;buk ftyrê e qef e jo haram* ....parja asht haram qe te prish me te gjith ...

----------


## BEZZZIII

Emisioni Njerez te Humbur eshte nje emision shume i ndjekur nga shqiptaret e Shqiperise dhe mbare botes. Por problemi eshte se numuri i njerezeve te humbur eshte rritur ne menyre drastike, e cila e kalon shifren prej dy mije personash dhe ky emision nuk arrin ti permbushe kerkesat e njerezve. Duhet qe familjaret e ketyre personave  te presin nje rradhe te gjate qe ti transmetohet pasaporta.Kur eshte mundesia qe ose ky emision te ndahet tre here ne jave dhe te nxjerre sa me shume pasaporta te jete e mundur dhe jo te kthehet ne forme show. Dhe njerezit lodhen nga oret e tejzgjatura te ketij  emisioni. 
Ose te hapet nje kanal tjeter dhe te ndahen keto pasaporta. Ketu nuk eshte puna te marre ndonje individ Flete Lavderimi por te ndihmohen sa me shume familje ne gjetjen e te dashurve te tyre.

----------


## King_Arthur

*kete emisionin jete ne kerkim nuk para e shoh .*

----------


## ARNOLD_7777

Po gjeta ndonjerin do ta dorzoj ne bashki  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BEZZZIII

Sugjerim 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Emisioni Njerez te Humbur eshte nje emision shume i ndjekur nga shqiptaret e Shqiperise dhe mbare botes. Por problemi eshte se numuri i njerezeve te humbur eshte rritur ne menyre drastike, e cila e kalon shifren prej dy mije personash dhe ky emision nuk arrin ti permbushe kerkesat e njerezve. Duhet qe familjaret e ketyre personave te presin nje rradhe te gjate qe ti transmetohet pasaporta.Kur eshte mundesia qe ose ky emision te ndahet tre here ne jave dhe te nxjerre sa me shume pasaporta te jete e mundur dhe jo te kthehet ne forme show. Dhe njerezit lodhen nga oret e tejzgjatura te ketij emisioni. 
Ose te hapet nje kanal tjeter dhe te ndahen keto pasaporta. Ketu nuk eshte puna te marre ndonje individ Flete Lavderimi por te ndihmohen sa me shume familje ne gjetjen e te dashurve te tyre.

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

> Po keta prind qe "shesin" femijt , nuk i denon askush ? po shkolla a i kerkon a ka me i dhen llogari shkolles dhe komunes?
> ketu nuk shkon ashtu, vin ne shtepi ta kerkojn femin ????....
> --------------------
> ashtu ne ks fillun ti "shesin"femijt e tyre te hujve te pasur ...duke mendu qe amerikanet kan **** te arit,disa vajza shkun per tu sheru ne spanje,nuk dihet a u kthyn ato te mitura ne shtepi ? 
> ---------------
> *i harrum fjalet e te parve nuk shitet ftyra !*
> mjerisht keto po ndodhin ne ter boten qe adhurojn paren , *na shqiptaret kemi thon gjith ;buk ftyrê e qef e jo haram* ....parja asht haram qe te prish me te gjith ...


Interesante  me dukesh  ti  
me  pelqyen  thenjet e  tua  
Ka  Raste  te  ndryeshme  dhe te tilla  
zdij  se  cte  them  , ndiej  keq  ardhje  per te  ndarit  nga  Familja  
Dikush  eshte  i  vrare  ne  zemer  
Dij  te  them  se njeriu i  familjes  nuk  hupet  
Familja eshte  pasuria  me  e madhe  e  Atij  Qe  Eshte Tamon  Njeri  :shkelje syri:

----------

